#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Header and footer questions

## boutells

Is there a way to get rid of the space designated for a header/footer completely so as to use that space in the document? While I can expand it beyond the default space by filling it in, I cannot find a way to contract it to nil height.

Is there a way to set up a document so that the header/footer appears only on the first page. I know I can do that by creating a new section but I want to create a template that will insert the header on the first page only and the document goes to the next page automatically without inserting the header on subsequent pages.

----------


## martindwilson

click first page
go to page set up
click different first page
now put header in
it will only be on first page

----------


## boutells

Thanks for that. Any suggestions as to how to get rid of the header altogether?

----------


## teylyn

What do you mean: "get rid of the header"? just don't enter anything in the header and set your top margin to suit.

----------


## boutells

While you can set the margin at the top, I cannot find a way to reduce the header width to zero, even if it is blank. This is what I want to accomplish.

----------


## teylyn

Maybe I don't get it.

If you're not using a header and pull the top margin all the way up, the space for the header and the space for the body will overlap. But since you're not using the header, that does not matter, does it? So there's really no need to reduce the header to zero.

What do you want to accomplish?

----------


## Joe Lynch

How do you  highlight specific cells for a rolling header?

----------

